# Appliance Purchases



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi! 
I am on a mission of learning as much as possible. I would like to know if any one in this forum has. made any purchases from the mediaset.it website before? I have been looking through the site and the price are reasonable on their stoves and refrigerators. I plan to use their prices as mea s for calculating my expenditure budget for he purchase of my refrigerator, stove and maybe my washer. Any and all information will be greatly appreciated. 
Grazie!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you mean media world or media set? 


Media world is a large chain. Media set I guess is more a home shopping network sort of thing.


If your buying in a brick and mortar shop. use media word,expert or maybe Trony . You can download ad flyers for all of them. 

If you're shopping online try monclick.it


----------



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao Nick !

Thank you for your information. I was referring to the mediea company MEDIASHOPPING Home.
I will definitelly look online in the websites that you mentioned.

Grazie


----------

